# Corsair M63MM RGB - Mechanische Gaming Maus



## Bluebeard (1. April 2015)

Schaut euch unser neustes Familienmitglied in unserem kurzen Einführungsvideo an:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hv5bZXauR2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Simita (1. April 2015)

Optich ist out, es muss alles Mechanisch sein. Netter April scherz. Sehe schon meldungen Intel bringt ersten Mechanischen 5ghz prozi raus.


----------



## nuhll (4. April 2015)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Bluebeard (9. April 2015)

Outtakes! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lA1SXgt230k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

